
Can Superfunds and the SIV Save Australian Venture Capital? - jaezen
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jlim/2015/10/06/can-superfunds-and-the-siv-save-australian-venture-capital/
======
acqq
The "superfunds" from the title are the superannuation funds

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superannuation_in_Australia](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superannuation_in_Australia)

"the arrangements people make in Australia to accrue funds to replace their
income in retirement. Superannuation in Australia is government-supported and
encouraged, and minimum provisions are compulsory for employees."

And SIV is explained in the main article, it's the "Significant Investor
Visa":

"Under the SIV scheme, investors who invest a minimum of AU$5 million into
Australia, with at least $1 million of it going into an Australian venture
capital fund will get permanent residency for themselves and family after four
years. This could be a major win for Australian VC’s, since the previous SIV
scheme brought in a reported AU$4 billion from processing over 800 visas, to
mainly Chinese investors."

